# Your ideal OLL + PLL pair



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 6, 2008)

What is your ideal OLL and PLL pair when you're solving the cube? As of now, which I'm sure it will change is an Anti-Sune followed by a 3-cycle edges (CCW).

The reason I say it might change is because I haven't learned all of the OLLs yet and I just finished the PLLs around 2 weeks ago so I don't have the execution of them as fast as I'd like.


----------



## Cerberus (Jun 6, 2008)

OLL one of the T patterns, PLL clockwise A counter-clockwise U J:b or T all of them are prette fast


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 6, 2008)

OLL: FRUR'U'F'
PLL: U
7 moves is ideal to me


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 6, 2008)

Anti-sune + clockwise U.


----------



## shelley (Jun 6, 2008)

OLL skip and PLL skip 

Seriously though, one of the 6 move OLLs (F R U R' U' F' and variants) followed by a U perm. One of the R perms (but not its mirror image) is also good.

More interesting question: what's your least ideal OLL + PLL combo? Mine would be the OLL that I got in this video followed by an F, N or E perm.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll answer with CLS / PLL

R'URU2'R'UR + R2U'R'U'RURURU'R
Tried it just once and got sub-2.

My worst would be either I0, I6, or I7 (or mirror) followed by N.
Those algs are just really long.

For OH, RU'R'U'RU2'R' + RU'R/R2U'R' U-perm are probably best.


----------



## alexc (Jun 6, 2008)

Anti Sune, Sune, both T's, H, Pi, good lightning bolt, big lightning bolt, any of the four P's, any one with edges oriented + any U, T, any J, Z, H, any A, one of the R's. I have a lot of favorites.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 6, 2008)

OLL:
Sune, Antisune, their double layer equivalent. 6-move, part of T perm. For execution. Recognition--sune, either T's
PLL: U ccw, Ucw, T, H, Z, A ccw, Acw
Recognition: Us, T, H.
Overall: sune or T's + Uccw.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 6, 2008)

OLL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
Same as Lucas.
Easy sub-3 OH LL. 2.57 best but no time taken for recognition or U adjusts.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 6, 2008)

I hate LL: there are no good cases for me.

But if I had to choose, F U R U' R' F' with one of the J-perms. For Shelley's question... accidentally getting a 4-edge orientation algorithm + one of the N perms.


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say left handed Sune (L' U' L U' L' U2 L) followed by an anti-clockwise U (performed left handed as L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmm..
I'll think about this.
Here is my dream case:


Set Up: U(cw) + Sune

Solve: Anti-Sune + U(ccw)

But a more realistic case...

Set Up: R' U R U' R2' F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U' R' U' F R' F' R U R

Solve: R' U' R' F R F' U R R' U R U' R2' F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U'


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 7, 2008)

Lofty said:


> OLL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
> PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
> Same as Lucas.


Nope.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 7, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > OLL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
> ...


OH?


----------



## Jai (Jun 7, 2008)

OLL: Sune (sub 0.5)
PLL: H Perm (sub 1)

= Easily sub-2


----------



## FU (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a few favourites for both OLL and PLL each... they are very close in terms of timings

OLL (sub-1 usually)
2 Ts, F R U' R' U' R U R' F', Anti-Sune

PLL (sub-1.5 usually)
2 Us, H, J(b)

Without AUF (that means minimal recognition time), LL should be sub-3 for any combination of these cases.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 7, 2008)

i would choose,Sune and followed by H perm


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2008)

OLL: Sune
PLL: J or T perm


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 8, 2008)

Best LL combo: Anti-sune + R perm preferably right-handed

Worst: One of the keima OLL's that turns into the headlights facing forward when FRUR'U'F' is applied. E perm, I don't have many bad PLL's. Just that one I can't get used to.


----------



## MasakitChan (Jun 8, 2008)

Sune/Anti-sune, 6 move T OLL + Ua/Ub/T Perm.


----------



## SD14 (Jun 8, 2008)

mine would have to be 
oll: super sune
pll: Jperm


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 8, 2008)

SD14 said:


> super sune


What's that?


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 8, 2008)

One of those 6 move OLL's followed by a 3 edge rotate.(I'm assuming thats a U perm). 

Worst would be.....that one OLL I don't konw. It's the tetris shape plus another corner with the...yeah I have no idea how to explain it. And a freaking N perm. Screw those.


----------



## Jai (Jun 8, 2008)

HelloiamChow said:


> yeah I have no idea how to explain it.


Explain the CO (corner orientation, then the EO (edge orientation), or vice-versa. For example, you could explain one of the "tetris" cases as Sune (CO) with UF and UR flipped (EO) (Btw, that's what I use for BLD team solve OLL).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2008)

anti sune & H perm


----------



## K8 (Jul 13, 2008)

*OLL*: the pattern with the two diagonial edges not permuted "F' r (U R') U' (r' F) R" or that nice cross "(R'U²RU)(R'U'RUR'UR)"	

*PLL*:An A or T permutation!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 13, 2008)

SUNE + J or T perm


----------



## Todd (Jul 13, 2008)

Sune + U' Perm

I have half a dozen times that are 16.xx - all were either Sune or one of the 6 move 'P' cases for OLL and a U' perm


----------



## Kian (Jul 14, 2008)

antisune- a or t perm


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 14, 2008)

Sune + H-perm


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

R' U' R' F R F' U R
L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R


----------

